# Neuer Prozessor ver.2 :)



## Sebastian1234 (25. Mai 2018)

Hey, wie ihr ja vllt wisst, wollte ich mir vor ein paar Monaten einen neuen Prozessor kaufen. Das war der 8700k. Da das aber dann wegen privaten Anlässen doch nicht geklappt hat, wollte ich nochmal hier fragen:
Habe momentan einen AMD FX 8370E @ 4,0 GHZ(Primestable, gestestet: 7 Stunden) auf einem ASRock N68-GS4-USB3 FX REV. 2, ein Xilence Performance C 400W Netzteil und eine GTX 1060 3GB(Sollte ja eine neue werden aber meine Eltern haben gesagt, dass ich noch etwas warten soll wegen den Preisen.)
Hätte 2 Methoden:
1. Dieser Mindfactory Warenkorb:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221aeb5038063cf040152d1b41c8a873da6ece8fb004c
2. Eine neue Grafikkarte(1080 oder 1080 TI incl. das Netzteil aus dem Warenkorb)
Was ist mir wichtig:
1. und wichtigster Punkt ist die Zukunftssicherheit.
2. Es soll gut in Gaming/Videoschnitt sein.
3. Ich zocke viel Minecraft(sehr Hardware intensive Modpacks) aber auch ETS2, GTA, Watch Dogs 2, My Summer car, usw.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir irgendwie helfen könnt.
LG Sebastian


----------



## Gareas (25. Mai 2018)

Also die Grafikkarte ist eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht. Mit Videoschnitt kenne ich mich nicht aus aber zum zocken sollte die aktuell noch gut sein. Wo du meiner Meinung nach definitiv ran musst ist die CPU, der alte AMD ist nicht wirklich das gelbe vom Ei. Zum zocken würde es auch der Ryzen 2600X tun, finde der Aufpreis zum 2700X steht nicht im Verhältnis zum FPS Gewinn, zumindest laut Benchmarks.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (25. Mai 2018)

Naja, das Problem ist halt, dass in vielen Spielen meine Grafikkarte 100% ausgelastet ist. Vorher war meine CPU z.B. bei 60% Auslastung, durch die Übertaktung nur noch bei 53%. Laut YT-Videos reichen 3GB auch nicht mehr lange. Bin echt unentschlossen. Kann ja auch mal nach gebrauchten 1080 TI's schauen. Vielleicht gibt es die ja billig.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2018)

Ein Ryzen 7 2700X ist gut, aber Du kannst auch ein deutlich günstigeres Mainboard nehmen, und ein 750W-Netzteil ist selbst mit einer GTX 1080 Ti kompletter Unsinn, lieber eines mit 450-500W für 50-70€.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (26. Mai 2018)

Habe das Netzteil genommen, da es 2x 8 Pin Anschluss hat. Das ist schon das billigste X470 Board. Was würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## xCJay (26. Mai 2018)

Du meinst aber 2x 8Pin EPS für die CPU 
Bereits 400 Watt Netzteile haben 2x 8Pin für die Graka


----------



## Sebastian1234 (26. Mai 2018)

Ne, das X470 MB hat einen 8 Pin UND einen 4 Pin Anschluss. Dafür braucht man ja 2x 4+4 CPU Stecker oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Gareas (26. Mai 2018)

Habe das selbe Board und bei mir hängt die CPU nur am 8 Pin Stecker. Das läuft auch ohne den zusätzlichen 4 Pin Stecker stabil.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (26. Mai 2018)

Gut zu wissen. Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Danke für die Antwort


 der zweite 4Pin ist vermutlich nur dann sinnvoll, wenn du EXTREM übertaktest und dann durch die bessere Spannungsversorgung abermals ein BISSCHEN mehr Takt stabil hinbekommst. Nötig ist der aber nicht, da würde das Board ja zu etlichen Netzteilen inkompatibel sein bzw. man müsste noch einen Adapter besorgen.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (27. Mai 2018)

Okay, dann nehme ich ein billigeres Netzteil. Nur was soll ich jetzt upgraden? Die CPU oder GPU?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2018)

Das kann ich Dir echt nicht sagen. EIne neue Graka wird in jedem Falle einiges bringen, aber bei manchen Games wird die CPU halt dann schwächeln. Wenn du wiederum ne neue CPU holst, hast du auch einen Zugewinn, aber in manchen Games reicht die Karte halt dann trotzdem für kaum mehr FPS als vorher.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (28. Mai 2018)

Wenn du jetzt ich wäre, was würdest du dann machen? Ich sehe halt oft, dass die Grafikkarte oft das  Bottleneck ist.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt ich wäre, was würdest du dann machen? Ich sehe halt oft, dass die Grafikkarte oft das  Bottleneck ist.


 ich würde eher die grafikkarte zuerst aufrüsten, aber maximal eine GTX 1080. Falls du Dir sogar eine GTX 1080 Ti leisten könntest, würde ich eher eine neue CPU wie ZB einen Ryzen *5 *2600 oder 2600X und dazu eine GTX 1070 nehmen als die alte CPU und eine GTX 1080 Ti.

Wie viel Geld hättest du dann maximal?


----------



## Sebastian1234 (28. Mai 2018)

Also maximal hätte ich 760€


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Also maximal hätte ich 760€


 Hast Du denn schon miteingerechnet, was Du für die alten Teile noch bekommen würdest?


Eine Idee wäre:


Grafikkarte 440€ https://geizhals.de/palit-geforce-gtx-1070-dual-ne51070015p2d-a1475823.html?hloc=de => möglicherweise sinken die Preise ja noch weiter, die GTX 1070 kosteten ja vor kurzem noch deutlich >500€ 

CPU 180€ https://geizhals.de/amd-ryzen-5-2600-yd2600bbafbox-a1804462.html

Mainboard zB ca 70€ https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-ax370m-gaming-3-a1766194.html?hloc=de

RAM erstmal nur 8GB, 80€ https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-lt-grau-dimm-8gb-bls8g4d26bfsb-a1572627.html?hloc=de


das wären dann genau 760€. 


ps: bin jetzt bis morgen offline


----------



## Sebastian1234 (28. Mai 2018)

Okay, kein Problem.
Hab grade meinen Papa gefragt und der sagte, dass ich nur eines aufrüsten DARF. Für die Grafikkarte weiß ich nixht, wie viel ich noch bekomme. Für die CPU würde ich von einen Freund 50€(Freundschaftspreis, hat nicht so viel Geld) bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2018)

Wann wäre die CPU denn dann frühestens dran? Wenn es noch sehr lange dauert, würde ich eine GTX 1070 nehmen, ansonsten eine GTX 1080.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (29. Mai 2018)

Ne, das würde nicht mehr so lange dauern. Hätte halt jetzt das Geld für z.B. ne 1080 TI zusammen. Prozessor würde dann Juli/August folgen


----------



## Gareas (29. Mai 2018)

Na wenn das so ist beschaff dir erst die Grafikkarte. Bist Herbst kommst du damit sicher auch noch klar. Und vielleicht merkst du ja dass es mit der neuen Graka auch noch die alte CPU tut.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (29. Mai 2018)

Wie viel würde ich denn für die Graka noch bekommen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Wie viel würde ich denn für die Graka noch bekommen?



da die Preise grad sinken, ist das schwer zu sagen. Du kannst ja mal bei eBay nach GTX 1060 3GB suchen, dann filtern nach "verkauft" und nach Datum sortieren.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (29. Mai 2018)

So, grade von der Nationalmannschaft heimgekommen, habe ich gleich gesucht.
Die letzte, die verkauft wurde, wurde für 150 und paar Zerquetschte verkauft.
Sollte ich jetzt dann die 1080 oder TI kaufen?
Will nicht wieder in 2 Jahren aufrüsten


----------



## Gareas (29. Mai 2018)

Das hängt letzten Endes von deinem Geldbeutel ab und was du letztlich willst. Mit der TI hast du halt etwas länger Ruhe. Aber ich z.B.  kann jetzt auch mit der 1070 alles auf Ultra spielen (FullHd), der Aufpreis zur 1080 oder auch 1080 TI hätte stand jetzt keinen Mehrwert.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (29. Mai 2018)

Hmm. Mit Verkauf der 1060 werde ich mir auf jeden Fall ne 1080/TI holen. Ich werde mal schauen. Wie siehts mit gebrauchten aus? Da gehen nämlich ziemliche Schnäppchen über die Theke


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Hmm. Mit Verkauf der 1060 werde ich mir auf jeden Fall ne 1080/TI holen. Ich werde mal schauen. Wie siehts mit gebrauchten aus? Da gehen nämlich ziemliche Schnäppchen über die Theke


 Wenn du keine SOrge hast, dass da was dran sein könnte, kannst du das machen.

zur Ti: ich finde den Aufpreis viel zu hoch, da würde ich eher früher dann eine neue kaufen. Die Ti ist zudem viel zu stark für Deine CPU, da merkst du vlt. keinen Unterschied zur normalen 1080.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (29. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich mir jetzt eine Graka kaufe, darf ich NICHT mehr upgraden(Außer CPU).
Heißt, die muss auch lange halten. Deshalb ist mir ehrlich gesagt die TI lieber


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir jetzt eine Graka kaufe, darf ich NICHT mehr upgraden(Außer CPU).
> Heißt, die muss auch lange halten. Deshalb ist mir ehrlich gesagt die TI lieber


 Die wird Dir aber wegen der CPU in vielen Fällen nix bringen außer weniger Geld im Geldbeutel    und WIE LANGE darfst du denn dann nicht aufrüsten? Denn irgendwann ist die CPU halt so schwach, dass du keine neuen Games mehr spielen kannst, obwohl als Grafikkarte sogar eine GTX 1060 reichen würde...  


Übrigens eine sehr seltsame "Anweisung", dass du nicht CPU und Graka aufrüsten darfst, aber stattdessen für genauso viel Geld NUR für eine Grafikkarte kaufen darfst ^^


----------



## Sebastian1234 (29. Mai 2018)

Es ist halt so, dass mir meine Eltern damals einen Fertig PC(Ebay) zu Weihnachten geschenkt haben. Angeblich ist es meine Schuld, da ich mir den PC ausgesucht habe. Meine Eltern wollen nicht einsehen, dass der Händler damals über 250€ zum Zusammenbauen kassiert hat. Ich hatte damals halt keine Ahnung von PC's und wollte nur MC zocken. Das hat sich aber deutlich geändert. Meine Mama meint, weil der PC damals 600€ gekostet hat, es nicht sein kann da alles zu ersetzen. Hab ja schon ne SSD reingekauft. Wenn jetzt CPU+Graka getauscht werden, hab ich ja sozusagen nen neuen PC und das sehen die nicht ein 

Edit: Ich weiß nicht, wann


----------

